# Dream: Getting a Music Degree and Playing in an Orchestra



## lemonade92 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know this might sounds a bit too far to fetch but I always have this dream of being able to play in the orchestra.

I am in my mid twenties. My level of technique on my instrument is intermediate. I would like to further my studies on music in a university and hopefully being able to play in the orchestra one day.

Do you think that university will accept an 'old' student like myself?

Is it too late to for me dreaming of being able to play in the orchestra since I am not trained since young?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know if you could be accepted into a music school, but I don't see why not.
However, you should be aware that the field is unbelievably competitive, and getting a job in a professional orchestra is unbelievably tough. It's almost like trying the lottery.
I've auditioned for orchestras like the New York Philharmonic,New Jersey symphony,Washington National, and others, and believe me, auditioning is not for the faint-hearted. 
It's just about the most nervewracking experience possible, and your chances of getting the job pretty slim. Some applicants take beta blocker pills to control their nerves, although there is some concern about potential helath risks with these.
I don't know what instrument you play, but any one who aims at a career in a professional orchestra had better be pretty darn good. And that's no guarantee.
If the audition committee of a professional orchestra does not think you have enough performing experience, they may deny you an audition or strongly discourage you from auditioning after you send your resume for an opening. Good luck.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It's my dream too! I've already had a few experiences with orchestras, and it's absolutely wonderful. I would love doing it for the rest of my life.

I heard about a guy who was an elementary school band teacher for many years, and on the side, practiced his instrument, the tuba. His goal was to get into a real orchestra. Then, after much practicing, he finally started auditioning into orchestras, and he actually got into one, and a prestigious one too! He had only a music education degree I think, but he persisted, and was rewarded. Hope that gives you some encouragement.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Although I promote musical education, I also believe there is way too much emphasis placed on having that framed piece of paper with fancy writing signed by people you've possibly never met, let alone even heard of. 

I'm not in any way putting down any person who has a degree in music ... I think it's great that you've accomplished that goal in life ... but, the paper degree alone doesn't "make" a person musical ... music comes from the heart and soul of the player, not the textbook. If one applies themselves towards the goal, they can achieve it ... with or without the framed piece of paper. 

Bottom line on age ... it's never too late to launch a new career in music. Being in ones mid twenties is not old at all ... 

Shoot, I'm 62, and have yet to get "old!" Mid twenties thinking they are old ... shame on you


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually, orchestras do not have any degree requirements for applicants. The audition committeee is more interested in how much experience you have,and what orchestras you have already played with,and which conductors,etc. 
Instead of going through all the time and effort to get a degree in performance, you could also study privately with some one. I don't know if you already have any degrees from a college or University.


----------



## lemonade92 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you guys. All of you have been real kind and encouraging.


----------



## lemonade92 (Jul 26, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Actually, orchestras do not have any degree requirements for applicants. The audition committeee is more interested in how much experience you have,and what orchestras you have already played with,and which conductors,etc.
> Instead of going through all the time and effort to get a degree in performance, you could also study privately with some one. I don't know if you already have any degrees from a college or University.


Yes...I already have a degree in Engineering.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I dunno.

I only listen to chamber music really.

If I was to play in an orchestra, I'd rather slit my wrists.

Actually, maybe I'd rather slit _theirs_.

Is it the mass experience of blending in, and being controlled by a man waving at stick at you (along with all of its Freudian connotations) which makes it worthwhile?

Nonetheless, I hope age isn't a barrier for you - at least not that age. If anything, you're spot on for going to university and shaping up for your goals whilst you're not rigid and inflexible like some of us who are 23 yrs old 

Go for it!


----------



## growley (Jul 27, 2010)

Many people have that dream, I too would love to perform with an orchestra and I totally epathise with your yearning for your moment in the spotlight and your realisation of your dream. 

You are in your mid twenties, I am 17. I also felt as though i'd left it too late to become "good enough" to perform professionally or with a professional orchestra, however, I realised that gaining entry to an institution would improve your resume yes, but it would also get you connections and performance opportunities. I therefore auditioned for the Birmingham Conservatoire in the UK and got in!! There is no reason why you couldn't improve your technique (if necessary) to the standard required through hard work, just to give yourself a good technical foundation on which to build. After which, your musicality is what will be focused upon by any people judging overall performance. If you have natural musicality, (which, judging by the fact that you seem passionate about music) you have, it shouldn't be too difficult to be accepted as a mature student, (in the UK this is acceptable). 

When/if you get accepted by a conservatoire/music university, you will gain contacts and perform publically, this should help to raise your profile if nothing else. A musician with a high profile would be more likely to be accepted by an orchestra to perform with therefore, even if you don't get into a conservatoire, try anyway, because if you do improve technique, musicallity etc, you will be able to enter competitions and stand a chance. This too, is a way to raise your profile. 

Like I said, i'm 17, so what do I know?? But I hope that helped, and that actually I am right because it is my plan!!!!!

best regards, George


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

What instrument do you play? Because generally speaking percussionists and violists have it easier in competition. If you're a violinist or cellist, chances are slim of getting into a good orchestra this late in the game, and you'll need to have experience playing in an orchestra if you're a woodwind or brass player. 

My honest, practical advice is: get a steady job within your current major, practice 3-4 hours a day, join a community orchestra, take lessons if you're not already, and start auditioning when your teacher suggests. 

I live in Milwaukee and the principle violist of the MSO (whose in his late 50's, early 60's) didn't start playing until his mid twenties.


----------



## Mike Saville (Mar 30, 2010)

Just to echo what others have said - it is very, very tough to get into an orchestra. I've played with LPO, RPO etc as a dep. When audition time came round I didn't even get shortlisted - let alone a trial. You have to realise that there are hundred of other people on your instrument who have been practising several hours per day for many years. The vast majority of these will never even get extra or dep work with the orchestra let alone a full time job.

Go for it if you want, just be aware in advance that it will be hard - very hard.


----------

